# Spitfire recipe



## Mick Agambar (21/9/19)

hi. Has anybody here got a recipe for shepherd neame spitfire please. Had it on tap in my village in the uk and love it. Kind regards mick


----------



## hoppy2B (22/9/19)

Hi Mick,

Are you after an all grain recipe or an extract recipe?


----------



## Drewgong (22/9/19)

Do you have beersmith? theres 3 recipes on there called spitfire


----------



## YAPN (22/9/19)

Mick Agambar said:


> hi. Has anybody here got a recipe for shepherd neame spitfire please. Had it on tap in my village in the uk and love it. Kind regards mick


I'll second that.
And include Bishops Finger and 1698.
(all grain)


----------



## MHB (22/9/19)

From Roger Protz - Real Ale Almanac under Shepard's Neame
Spitfire Ale
OG: 1043
Malt bill: 83% Halcyon pale malt, 7% Crystal malt, 10% Cereal adjuncts
Hops: Target, Goldings
Dry hops: Yes
IBU 41, EBC 31

Bishops Finger
OG: 1052
Malt bill: 75% Pale malt, 8% Crystal malt, 5% Amber malt, 4% Wheat malt, 8% Torrefied wheat, Glucose syrup
Hops: Omega, Target, Zenith, Goldings
Dry hops: Yes
IBU 43 EBC 41

Should be a good starting point.
Mark


----------



## Mick Agambar (23/9/19)

hoppy2B said:


> Hi Mick,
> 
> Are you after an all grain recipe or an extract recipe?


I’ll try a extract one first please.


----------



## hoppy2B (27/9/19)

Get a 19 litre pot from BigW and a handheld electronic thermometer, both about $20.

Heat 12.5 litres of rain water or filtered water to 70 degrees Celsius in the pot. Place a small grain bag containing the following into the pot and steep for a half to an hour: 

100 grams TF or Bairds dark crystal;
100 grams Bairds brown malt;
250 grams of ale malt; and 
20 grams of roast barley.
Lift the grain bag and let the water drain from it. Empty a can of Coopers Australian Pale Ale extract into the pot and stir to dissolve. Pour boiling water (from a kettle or similar) into the empty Coopers can and stir to dissolve the extract clinging to the can. Now add the water in the can to the pot. You may need a glove as the can will be hot.

Now check the temperature of the liquid in the pot. You should have about 15 and 1/2 litres in the pot. You want the liquid to be at about 67 degrees. So heat it slightly or let it cool for a few minutes until it gets to the right temperature. When it is at the correct temperature drop in 50 grams of EKG hop pellets. Place the lid on the pot and cover around the edges with glad wrap to prevent dust and bugs getting in. Place the pot out of the way and let it cool naturally, which will probably take overnight.

Once it has cooled, transfer to a sanitised fermenting vessel. I pour mine through a sanitised strainer. Add a good English yeast, for example S-04.

I also recommend that you bulk prime prior to bottling. Boil 90 to 100 grams of white sugar in a small amount of water and mix that into the beer before bottling.


----------



## Mick Agambar (27/9/19)

hoppy2B said:


> Get a 19 litre pot from BigW and a handheld electronic thermometer, both about $20.
> 
> Heat 12.5 litres of rain water or filtered water to 70 degrees Celsius in the pot. Place a small grain bag containing the following into the pot and steep for a half to an hour:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mick Agambar (27/9/19)

Many thanks. I’ll give that a go


----------



## Mick Agambar (6/10/19)

hoppy2B said:


> Get a 19 litre pot from BigW and a handheld electronic thermometer, both about $20.
> 
> Heat 12.5 litres of rain water or filtered water to 70 degrees Celsius in the pot. Place a small grain bag containing the following into the pot and steep for a half to an hour:
> 
> ...


Hi hoppy2b 
I’ve done that and it smells divine as I’m a newbie how long does fermentation take? When I do the cans I leave it 7 days, also how long in the bottle before I can have a taste? 
Kind regards 
Mick.


----------



## hoppy2B (6/10/19)

Hi Mick,

I usually leave stuff for a couple of weeks before I bottle. As long as you are sure it has finished fermenting it should be ok to bottle.

ESB is normally aged, but you can taste it earlier and drink it as a mild if you like it fresh. S-04 takes about 6 weeks to clean up in the bottle, as do other similar yeasts. If you like the idea of drinking it early and you find the hops a bit too strong, you can halve the amount of EKG pellets next time around. The hops will age nicely as long as long as you have good sanitization practices with your bottles and everything like that.


----------



## peterlonz (7/10/19)

EKG pellets anyone???


----------



## YAPN (7/10/19)

peterlonz said:


> EKG pellets anyone???


East Kent Goldings


----------



## Mick Agambar (16/10/19)

hoppy2B said:


> Hi Mick,
> 
> I usually leave stuff for a couple of weeks before I bottle. As long as you are sure it has finished fermenting it should be ok to bottle.
> 
> ESB is normally aged, but you can taste it earlier and drink it as a mild if you like it fresh. S-04 takes about 6 weeks to clean up in the bottle, as do other similar yeasts. If you like the idea of drinking it early and you find the hops a bit too strong, you can halve the amount of EKG pellets next time around. The hops will age nicely as long as long as you have good sanitization practices with your bottles and everything like that.


All done mate. Looks and smells delicious. I realised I used Aussie amber ale instead of pale ale? Looks a bit darker but I like that. I will let you know what it taste like, appreciate all the help regards Mick


----------



## hoppy2B (18/10/19)

Mick Agambar said:


> All done mate. Looks and smells delicious. I realised I used Aussie amber ale instead of pale ale? Looks a bit darker but I like that. I will let you know what it taste like, appreciate all the help regards Mick



No worries. If it turns out too bitter, try the lager can next time if you do it again. The lager can has a lower level of bittering. You need to keep in mind that making the can up to a lower volume will bump the bitterness up.


----------



## Mick Agambar (20/10/19)

hoppy2B said:


> No worries. If it turns out too bitter, try the lager can next time if you do it again. The lager can has a lower level of bittering. You need to keep in mind that making the can up to a lower volume will bump the bitterness up.


How much to bulk prime a 23 litre batch? I did 95g for a 15 litre batch ?


----------



## hoppy2B (24/10/19)

Mick Agambar said:


> How much to bulk prime a 23 litre batch? I did 95g for a 15 litre batch ?



About 150 grams should do it.


----------

